
Ferret: Compiling a Subset of Clojure to ISO C++11 - 616c
http://dropbox.nakkaya.com/builds/ferret-manual.html
======
616c
This was originally posted in 2011. The dev is STILL plugging away at this,
with fresh commits and blog posts.

[http://nakkaya.com/2016/06/10/ferret-a-hard-real-time-
clojur...](http://nakkaya.com/2016/06/10/ferret-a-hard-real-time-clojure-for-
lisp-machines/)

Really shocked I had not picked up on this sooner!

~~~
kimi
Ferret looks great. Too bad it does not target Golang! :)

